# partial ACL tear?



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello,
I have an 8 year old Havanese. Since she was a puppy, she's had level 1 luxating patellas in both legs that have never caused her trouble. We've always been cautious about keeping her at a healthy weight, getting her exercise, and having dog stairs to prevent her from jumping too high. Just the other day, she started having intermittent limping in her left hind leg. We took her to the vet and he said there was some knee swelling, did an X-ray, and is 80% sure it's a partial ACL tear. He gave her an injection of anti-inflammatories, and has her on anti-inflammatory pills for a week. She seems to be feeling much better today (only 1 day on the pills).

I was just wondering if anyone has had something like this happen to their dog, and if anyone has any advice on how to recover and not make it worsen. We were told to limit her activity for a month ( no walks or running around). Is it ok if she still uses her dog steps or will this make it worse? I really don't want to lock her in a crate and limit her activity completely, especially
since she seems to be feeling ok. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kao9016 said:


> Hello,
> I have an 8 year old Havanese. Since she was a puppy, she's had level 1 luxating patellas in both legs that have never caused her trouble. We've always been cautious about keeping her at a healthy weight, getting her exercise, and having dog stairs to prevent her from jumping too high. Just the other day, she started having intermittent limping in her left hind leg. We took her to the vet and he said there was some knee swelling, did an X-ray, and is 80% sure it's a partial ACL tear. He gave her an injection of anti-inflammatories, and has her on anti-inflammatory pills for a week. She seems to be feeling much better today (only 1 day on the pills).
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has had something like this happen to their dog, and if anyone has any advice on how to recover and not make it worsen. We were told to limit her activity for a month ( no walks or running around). Is it ok if she still uses her dog steps or will this make it worse? I really don't want to lock her in a crate and limit her activity completely, especially
> since she seems to be feeling ok. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


Unfortunately, I have many friends who have had dogs with ACL tears or ruptures. None of them were Havanese though. Partial tears sometimes can mend themselves with rest. Complete ruptures always need surgery.

I would talk to your vet and find out EXACTLY what she should be doing. Right now, the meds are masking the pain. They have not repaired the injury. You CERTAINLY don't want a tear to turn into a complete rupture if you can avoid it! The dogs that I know who have healed without surgery required fairly strict limitation of exercise. I would CERTAINLY keep her off any stairs until you have cleared it with the vet.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

We had a partial ACL tear at 10 years, and were able to get it healed with no surgery. However, this takes a lot of vigilance and work. Our vet provided us with some information on a very slow return to activity. We actually pulled out some of the baby gates from puppyhood again, and blocked off the stairs and rooms with things he liked to jump on, like couches. We have two steps off of our deck, so we would carry out to the yard for potty time for a while. When we started walks back up, we would walk very short distances, and we very gradually built back up. During this period, it is important to remember that meds can mask the pain, and that they are very eager to please, so you shouldn't rush the process, even if they seem like they want to do more.

We tried purchasing a ramp so that he could use that to walk up to some of his favorite places. We practiced with treats up and down the ramp, and he would willing walk right up and right back down. However, no treat, and he refused to use the ramp. :frusty: We eventually just returned the ramp...

This patience was well worth it, however. In the end, we had a dog that could still walk and jump without pain, and several years later, no sign of arthritis.


----------



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you both for your input. Will do my BEST to get this healed by preventing her from using steps and jumping. I sure hope it works!


----------



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello,
Wanted to update you that Riley is doing well! I have been very strict with not allowing stairs or jumping, and no walks. She's also taking Wholistic Pet Organics Joint Mobility. We went for a follow-up this week and the vet said she is healing! There is no atrophy and she has no pain, so he wants her to rest for another month, then maybe we can start PT. I'm so relieved!!! Thanks for all your advice


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is great news!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Good for Riley. You took excellent care of her.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

So happy to hear Riley's progress; you're doing an awesome job!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Great news....keep it up....long road to recovery but worth it. 0


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kao9016 said:


> Hello,
> Wanted to update you that Riley is doing well! I have been very strict with not allowing stairs or jumping, and no walks. She's also taking Wholistic Pet Organics Joint Mobility. We went for a follow-up this week and the vet said she is healing! There is no atrophy and she has no pain, so he wants her to rest for another month, then maybe we can start PT. I'm so relieved!!! Thanks for all your advice


Fantastic news!!!


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm so happy that it's going well for Riley. I know how hard it is to keep these guys from stairs and jumping, especially as they get to feeling better. It sounds like all of your dedication is paying off. Let us know how it's going when you start PT!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That is great news for sure! Having had dachshunds with back issues I know the heartbreak and frustration of rehabbing and having to be so vigilant. But so worth it!


----------

